# Firmware 5.12.4 -> 5.13.5



## Motsaw (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi, my Kindle 10 has 5.12.4 firmware out of the box. Can i go straight to 5.13.5 (latest from Amazon), or I need to flash some firmwares from between, like 5.13.4 etc?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Motsaw, welcome to KBoards!

The auto update would take care of that for you, so I assume you mean you don't want to wait for it but want to manually update? (I'm also assuming this is an e-ink Kindle we're talking about and not a Fire.)

You should be able to update straight to the latest release. Amazon usually tell you on the page where you download the files from whether or not an intermediary update would be required and there's no note to that effect for any of the version 10 devices, so you're good to go.


----------



## Motsaw (Apr 22, 2021)

Linjeakel said:


> Hi Motsaw, welcome to KBoards!
> 
> The auto update would take care of that for you, so I assume you mean you don't want to wait for it but want to manually update? (I'm also assuming this is an e-ink Kindle we're talking about and not a Fire.)
> 
> You should be able to update straight to the latest release. Amazon usually tell you on the page where you download the files from whether or not an intermediary update would be required and there's no note to that effect for any of the version 10 devices, so you're good to go.


The thing is auto update does nothing for me, after 2 weeks with wifi on I'm still on 5.12.4... So I figured I won't wait any longer. 
It is Kindle 10th generation we're talking about, not a Fire device. 
Thanks fir clarification. I assume if there will be any issue with an update, Kindle just won't update, right? No brick?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Motsaw said:


> The thing is auto update does nothing for me, after 2 weeks with wifi on I'm still on 5.12.4... So I figured I won't wait any longer.
> It is Kindle 10th generation we're talking about, not a Fire device.
> Thanks fir clarification. I assume if there will be any issue with an update, Kindle just won't update, right? No brick?



One reason you may not be getting the update is if you normally leave wireless off. I think that updates are only actively pushed for a couple of weeks after release. So if your wireless was off during that time -- like while it was sitting in a warehouse waiting to ship -- it may not come down automatically later on. It's surprising, though, if you bought it new, that it's so far behind. Regardless, you shouldn't have any trouble doing it manually.

I've manually updated several times over the years, usually when I didn't want to wait, and never had a problem. Just be sure to put the update file in the root area and not one of the subfolders. Normally, I connect the kindle and when the computer sees it as a drive, I just drag and drop the file. Then safely disconnect it and the 'update' button should no longer be grayed out on the device.

Good Luck!


----------



## Motsaw (Apr 22, 2021)

All went fine, thanks for assistance.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One reason you may not be getting the update is if you normally leave wireless off. I think that updates are only actively pushed for a couple of weeks after release. So if your wireless was off during that time -- like while it was sitting in a warehouse waiting to ship -- it may not come down automatically later on. It's surprising, though, if you bought it new, that it's so far behind. Regardless, you shouldn't have any trouble doing it manually.
> 
> I've manually updated several times over the years, usually when I didn't want to wait, and never had a problem. Just be sure to put the update file in the root area and not one of the subfolders. Normally, I connect the kindle and when the computer sees it as a drive, I just drag and drop the file. Then safely disconnect it and the 'update' button should no longer be grayed out on the device.
> 
> Good Luck!


I have always left wireless on and have never gotten an automatic or pushed update, have had to do it manually on the Voyage/Oasis. I have a Fire and it updates over wifi just fine.


----------

